# Tedder width vs discbind



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm in the market for a new tedder and I was wondering what was the ideal width for a 13ft discbind. The swath left behind the discbind is 9ft wide.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Chuck said:


> I'm in the market for a new tedder and I was wondering what was the ideal width for a 13ft discbind. The swath left behind the discbind is 9ft wide.


Get a six star or else you'll surely be missing some of that swath.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2014)

My old tedder was a six star claas,, 750 volt. It was 21.5 and just grabbed all the hay. It doesn't do a nice job of tedding the hay,, it seems to windrow the hay somewhat


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

If you download the Krone brochure it has charts on pages 30 and 31 that shows different tedders sizes in comparison to mower widths. It's pretty accurate because our mower a little over 9' and if you straddle the center of one swath it will not quite catch 3 swaths unless you really cut down on the swath width out the back of the DiscBine. Our 4 star tedder covers 18'1". Usually our son tries avoid running over a swath, moves over a tad and can catch 2 1/2 swaths at a time. A 6 star would be nice but at almost double the cost the operation just isn't big enough to justify it.

The download of the brochure is on the right side of this webpage:

http://www.krone-northamerica.com/english/krone-produkte/rotary-tedders/kw-t-trailed-rotary-tedders/


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

A six star will do 2 swaths from a 16 ft head with a little room to spare, I would think you would want a 6 star for your 13 ft. Krone is coming out with a 8 star that covers the same area as their current 6 star model. I found this out frome krone after buying a new 6 star last summer that wouldn't Ted hay, just wanted to windrow. Dealer spent a couple days in field with us and couldn't get it right. I called krone and talked to a fellow who seemed to know his stuff and was told about it. Said the hay was to dry was why it was doing it. Said I needed the one they are coming out with. I asked why in the hell would I want to trade this one when I just bought it and they should have figured that out before this was put in production. His answer was cost this Tedder would be 3-4000$ more than the one we have and people balk now at cost of new tedders. Mine does good on green hay but you take dry hay that got rained on and you want to scatter back out not the best. I found its pretty sensitive to pto speed also a 5000 ford works great on it as does a 4020 deere, but cab tractors we have don't work the best. I'm seriously considering trading it on the 8 star model if I don't take to much of a beating. All that is good news after spending $17000 on a new Tedder lol. I will say that krone makes real heavy well made eq though.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

everyone says star. the thing to remember is that the number of baskets does not dictate the width of the tedder. depending on the make and model there can be close to 3 feet difference in tedders with the same number of rotors. that being said there are a number of ways to tedd. what we have found for us is to tedd with the same size tedder as the mower. we have 18 and 33 foot tedders and 10 and 16 foot mowers. what works best for US is when we use the 18 we catch 2 10 foot swaths and 1 16 foot swath. with the 33 footer we catch 3 10 foot swaths and 2 16 footers. there are a number of ways to pickup a swath or half swath but the hay isn't spread out as evenly and you have to overlap on the following passes. like i said there are a number of answers but this is what works for us.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

If you want the best tedder there is only one word: KRONE! Like Gratefull said their brochure has a chart that will show you the different models and what swaths they will cover. It's only a matter how far you want to open your wallet. You can go all the way up to 56' if your heart desires.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2014)

Central Va Farmer,, did the dealer try and change the angle of each tine? Someone told me that would make a big difference. My Claas had small stars or bakets,, 21.5 ft for 6 stars,, and like I said, it wanted to windrow the hay


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

central va farmer said:


> A six star will do 2 swaths from a 16 ft head with a little room to spare, I would think you would want a 6 star for your 13 ft. Krone is coming out with a 8 star that covers the same area as their current 6 star model. I found this out frome krone after buying a new 6 star last summer that wouldn't Ted hay, just wanted to windrow. Dealer spent a couple days in field with us and couldn't get it right. I called krone and talked to a fellow who seemed to know his stuff and was told about it. Said the hay was to dry was why it was doing it. Said I needed the one they are coming out with. I asked why in the hell would I want to trade this one when I just bought it and they should have figured that out before this was put in production. His answer was cost this Tedder would be 3-4000$ more than the one we have and people balk now at cost of new tedders. Mine does good on green hay but you take dry hay that got rained on and you want to scatter back out not the best. I found its pretty sensitive to pto speed also a 5000 ford works great on it as does a 4020 deere, but cab tractors we have don't work the best. I'm seriously considering trading it on the 8 star model if I don't take to much of a beating. All that is good news after spending $17000 on a new Tedder lol. I will say that krone makes real heavy well made eq though.


We discussed the windrowing affect some time ago and I'll try to find the thread about how a guy I know fixed his from windrowing drier hay. He his the same Krone we have and it was windrowing on the second ted like our and he called the the dealer and told him it unacceptable, that his 20 year old tedder didn't do that so there had to be some way to make the new Krone work.

I can't find the dang thread, maybe someone else can, but here's what they ended up doing, leaving the wheels in the most angled position and setting every tine to the position pictured below with the adjustable nut. We're going to set ours to this setting before tedding this season and see how it does on a second ted. This guy claimed it stopped almost all the windrowing after doing this on a second ted.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

haven't had a class or a krone, have had about every thing else. won't say they can't beat it but i would put up our vermeer any time. it sure has beat all the others we've had. at 35,000 for 33 feet i'd say the wallet is open far enough


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the share Grateful. I know we've had this problem with our Krone 6 star with the big rotors. Also use a Krone 10 star but didn't have the problems with windrowing on 2nd teddings...but the rotors were also much smaller. The 10 star will grab 3 swaths out of a 13' mower. The 6 rotor will grab 2 swaths.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I use a six basket New Holland tedder with my 13ft discbine, It does windrow sometimes in certain conditions.

Nobody really makes a tedder for a 13ft discbine, my tedder was actually meant to cover three 9 foot rows.

Next step up for me would be to get one that covered three 13 ft swaths and hope the baskets line up a little better over the rows.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

mlappin said:


> I use a six basket New Holland tedder with my 13ft discbine, It does windrow sometimes in certain conditions.
> 
> Nobody really makes a tedder for a 13ft discbine, my tedder was actually meant to cover three 9 foot rows.
> 
> Next step up for me would be to get one that covered three 13 ft swaths and hope the baskets line up a little better over the rows.


mlappin, the 10 star Krone is a great fit for our 13' mower. The operator was cheated over a little here because there was a truck parked along the windrow.





  








10 star tedder




__
PaCustomBaler


__
Dec 16, 2014


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaCustomBaler said:


> mlappin, the 10 star Krone is a great fit for our 13' mower. The operator was cheated over a little here because there was a truck parked along the windrow.


That does look nice. But I think meant that there isn't a tedder made to cover two widths of a 13'.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

Dealer tried every angle, tine setting everything. I found if I used 5000 ford or 4020 it did pretty good. Must be something to do with pto speed. Krone said if I had a tractor with 540 e pto speed to use that. We only have 1 tractor like that and it stays tied up at poultry houses. So we started using 5000 to ted. It sure would be nice to have ac though when tedding.


----------



## Albertan (Jan 10, 2015)

As almost all Tedders originate from Europe where 13'-16' swaths are very uncommon (9'-11' would be the mainstream) it is not always possible to get good sizing to exactly match your swath sizes. The key is to try and make sure that 2 Tedder baskets are splitting one mower swath e.g. 2 swaths = 4 baskets, 3 swaths = 6 baskets and so on. Of course with larger 16' mower swaths this is pretty tough, so the key is to lay your mower swaths as wide as possible so you are leaving a wider and thinner mat of material for each Tedder basket. In my experience I have also found that smaller basket Tedders with more arms per basket perform better than larger baskets with lesser arms (usually found on more budget brand machines) Forward speed and PTO is a factor too and needs to be tweaked in accordance to crop conditions to get the best result.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Albertan said:


> Forward speed and PTO is a factor too and needs to be tweaked in accordance to crop conditions to get the best result.


Right on!

The tedder operator has to match the hay conditions.

The tedder needs to pick apart the windrow, one strand at a time. Running too fast jams the hay into tedder. Running over too wet hay makes it too heavy to throw any distance. running too slow on the PTO limits the "throw".

Ralph


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

540 pto speed is 540 no matter what tractor you got it hooked to. What is the height of drawbar on the tractor that it works the best on vs the one it don't ?


----------



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2014)

Good point ! I'm going to check the drawbar height


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

You don't always turn one 540 sometimes 480-520 is the answer. You just need to hunt to see what works


----------

